# New KONG



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Gah! 
The new King Kong flick clocks in at 3:00 hours!!!


----------



## phantasmagoria (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow, that's a long time. But it looks pretty decent, and I'm anxious to see how well Jack Black does in a role not wrapped around being a funny comic relief.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

but willthey leave th whole 3hrs in it for the theaters, or just add it to the dvd?


----------



## phantasmagoria (Nov 10, 2005)

That is a very good question. I am kind of hoping that they save the 3 hour long version for DVD release.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I believe the 3 hr. run time is for the theater release.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Maybe they'll fill in the spaces with a lot of plucky showtunes and even a panoramic shot of the Skull Island natives engaged in a chorus line.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Uncle 4E tells me that next month Peter Jackson is flying him to NZ to film a cameo in *Kong*. By the way, his new movie *The Naked Monster* just came out this year.


----------

